# Hilfe bei BulletProof Ftp Server 2.3.1 (build 26)



## coaxspi (5. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wollte einen kleinen HomeFtp mit dem besagten Programm einrichten. Es klappt auch alles wunderbar (bin hinter nem Router, Port weitergeleitet), die User kommen rauf. 
Allerdings bekommen sie keine Liste, sondern die Fehlermeldung:

Fehler:	Transferkanal konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Grund: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht ordnungsgemäß reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.
Fehler:	Dateiliste konnte nicht empfangen werden

Muss ich da noch irgendwas extra einstellen, damit die User die Liste empfangen können und letztendlich dann von mir was laden können?


Vielen Danke im Vorraus,
coaxspi


----------



## coaxspi (5. August 2006)

Anhängsel:
Ich habs jetzt mit Filezilla versucht auf dem gleichen Port, und da funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Wo der Fehler nun liegt weiß ich nicht, aber falls es jemand weiß, wäre ich für Antwort dankbar, auch wenn ich jetzt Filezilla nutze .

Grüße
coax


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. August 2006)

Ich gehe mal davon aus du nutzt die Standartports, dann geb zusätzlich zu Port 21 den Port 20 frei.


----------



## coaxspi (5. August 2006)

Hi!

Nein ich hab den Port 999 benutzt. Aber wie gesagt, mit Filezilla ging es komischerweise obwohl ich am Router nix geändert habe und bei beiden Programmen den gleichen Port eingestellt habe.

Naja, weiß der Geier woran das liegt.

Danke für die Antwort.
coax


----------

